# Programm um Blu Ray 3D ISO abzuspielen.



## Typhoon007 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich suche am besten eine kostenlose Freeware Programm um ein Blu Ray 3D ISO Datei zu mounten und um es dann am Rechner und an meinem 3D Fernseher abzuspielen. Welches Programm kann ich da verwenden?

Ich habe gelesen das es so geht oder mit einem geeigneten Media Player. Da ich kein Media Player habe und ich sowas noch nie zuvor gemacht habe wollte ich das mal so per Software ausprobieren.


----------



## pedi (20. Februar 2015)

es gibt kein kostenfreies programm um blurays abzuspielen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Februar 2015)

Die 30 Tage Testversion von Power DVD von Chip.de hilft da auch nicht weiter oder? Die Testversion spielt glaube ich keine Blu Rays ab richtig?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Februar 2015)

Wenns dir nur um den Film geht, kannst du doch einfach die ISO öffnen (Deamon Tools) und dann die entsprechende Datei abspielen (zB VLC)


----------



## Abductee (20. Februar 2015)

Es gibt praktisch keine legale ISO, fast jede BD hat einen Kopierschutz der nicht umgangen werden darf.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Februar 2015)

Die ISO kannst du mit Virtual CloneDrive (kostenlos) mounten und das Abspielen sollte mit dem VLC Player gehen...mehr oder weniger. Solltest danach googlen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Februar 2015)

Nein hab schon gegooglet. Vlc spielt sowas nicht ab.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Februar 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Nein hab schon gegooglet. Vlc spielt sowas nicht ab.



Hier, bitteschön: Leawo Blu-ray / DVD / Video Player - Download - CHIP


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Februar 2015)

Hey super danke schön.
Nur ein kleines Problem.
Ich lese da nichts von Blu Ray 3D bei unterstützen Formaten. Das wäre schade wenn das nicht gehen würde denn ich bekomme morgen mein 3D Fernseher ausgeliefert und wollte mit dem Programm eigentlich Blu Ray 3D Filme testen. Zum ersten mal in mein Leben übrigens. 😀

Unterstützte Formate und Codecs: 3G2, 3GP, MOV, QT, MKV, NSV, TY, DIVX, OGM, VIV, DV, DVR-M, MTS, OGV, AVS, VC1, RCV, WEBM, BDMV, WTV, ISO, AAC, AC3, APE, DTS, FLAC, M4A, MID; MKA, MP2, MP3, MPA, OGG, TTA, MAW, WMA, IFO, VOB, EVO, FLV, FLI, DAT, M2T, M2TS, M2V, MPEG, MPG, PVA, TP, TS, M4V, MP4, XVID, AVC, H264, WPL, MPLS, RMBV, ASF, AVI, WMF

Blu-ray: BD-R 1.1/BD-RE 2.1, BD-R 2.0/BD-RE 3.0, BDROM 2.2, BD-J, Blu-ray disc, Blu-ray ISO File
DVD: DVD-Video, DVD-VR, DVD+VR, DVD disc, IFO file, DVD ISO File

Netzwerk-Protokolle: UPnP, NFS, SMB, Zeroconf


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Februar 2015)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hey super danke schön.
> Nur ein kleines Problem.
> Ich lese da nichts von Blu Ray 3D bei unterstützen Formaten. Das wäre schade wenn das nicht gehen würde denn ich bekomme morgen mein 3D Fernseher ausgeliefert und wollte mit dem Programm eigentlich Blu Ray 3D Filme testen. Zum ersten mal in mein Leben übrigens. 
> 
> ...



Eine 3D Unterstützung hat das Ding leider nicht. Aber es ist immerhin besser als nichts.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Februar 2015)

Ok schade. Ja wenigstens. Dann muss ich weiter suchen oder notfalls eine günstige Software kaufen die auch 3D unterstützt. Kennt ihr eine? Cyberlinks Power DVD ist mir leider mit 50 Euro zu teuer.


----------



## norse (24. Februar 2015)

50,-  zu viel? Dann hast du leider Pech, gross was anderes gibt's nicht mehr. Corel DVD kann das, kostet aber eben so ! Und total Media Theater gibt's nimmer ... Bku ray hat halt Lizenz kosten, da muss man halt einmal investieren.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Februar 2015)

Sehe nicht ein für irgendwas das ich nur testen will in dem fall 3d Filme 50 Euro zu bezahlen. Vielleicht gefällt mir 3d nicht und dann habe ich umsonnst gekauft. Andere funktionen will ich garnicht benutzen. Brauche es nur wegen 3d. Sie hätten in der 30 tage Testversion von Power DVD auch Blu Ray 3D anbieten können zbs. So zwingen die einem zu anderen Mitteln zu greifen.


----------



## norse (1. März 2015)

Öhm was soll ich sagen, mit Corel gehts in der Testversion


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. April 2015)

Habe die Testversion von Corel DVD ausprobiert. Blu Ray Film dateien spielt er ohne Probleme ab aber keine ISOs und vor allem nicht die in 3D.


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Iso muss man auch vorher mounten ....


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. April 2015)

Bei Windows 8.1 reicht es die ISO bereitzustellen. Das ist die gleiche funktion wie beim Mounten. Man braucht kein Daemon Tools.


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Jua ist ja mounten, wenn das vorher passiert kann Corel auch diese "Iso" abspielen, muss ihm nur das richtige Laufwerk sagen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. April 2015)

Alles gemacht. Spielt kein ISO ab. Vielleicht weil es 3D ISO ist?


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

ah okay, das ist seltsam, sollte er keinerlei Probleme mit haben. Ich seh zu das ich das heute Abend nochmal durchtesten kann!


----------



## MOD6699 (14. April 2015)

Mittlerweile gibt es einen kostenlosen Blu Ray Player zum downloaden


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

... ein wenig mehr Info ?vorausgesetzt es ist etwas legales.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. April 2015)

Na gut... :Laewo Blu-ray-Player jetzt gratis - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Okay ... na ob der so astrein ist. Müsste man mal durchtesten. Berichten zu folge sendet er ne menge Daten ins Netz wenn man BluRays abspielt und funktioniert ohne Internetverbindung garnicht - ob da jmd dann das Geld mit Daten verdient?


----------



## Typhoon007 (14. April 2015)

Bekomme bei Corel Win DVD den fehler hier wenn ich ISO abspielen möchte. Siehe Foto.

Laewo Blu Ray Player werde ich gleich ausprobieren. Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Laevo spielt ISOs ab aber leider nicht in 3D und mir geht es hier eigentlich nur um 3D. Ich brauche ein Player der 3D ISOs abspielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

